# New Easy to Use Tablet (The REAL PAD) For Seniors Available in October 2014



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2014)

There's a new tablet out designed for use by older people who haven't embrace the new computer technology yet.  This 'senior-friendly' tablet was designed by AARP, with the help of Intel and Walmart it will be available for delivery next month. 



> Sept. 4, 2014 - AARP, with a little help from Intel and Walmart, will bring to the market a new digital tablet – the RealPad – especially designed for Americans ages 50 and above “who are yet to fully embrace tablet technology”, to help them stay or get connected online.
> 
> “Powered by an Intel processor, RealPad is designed to make using technology an enjoyable, easy and affordable experience especially for people aged 50 and older who are still wary or apprehensive about using tablet technology,” according to the news release.
> 
> ...


----------

